# pblm d'allumage



## potoduguetto (20 Novembre 2010)

bonjour 
 je confrontrer a un probleme de demarge avec  mon Mac iBook G4 . 
1.quand j'allume on me dit veuillez appuyer sur le bouton reinitialiser  ou maintener le bouton de demarge pendant quelque second pour booter.
y a til un moyen d'arreter tout cela.
merci de votre aide


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2010)

Essaie de démarrer sans extensions :
touche shift (majuscules non bloquées) enfoncée dès le "boing"


----------

